# what is your valk elite setup



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 24, 2020)

Mine is gravitas on tracks, weight 3 on pieces, and then some gan magic lube(idk)

A smooth fast feel

Weird because of the gan lubd


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 22, 2020)

I just got a Valk 3 Elite M. I *HATE* the feel of it. I know part of it is just that it takes time to be “broken in,” but it just doesn’t feel right, even if I change the settings. (I currently have the red springs with the clear magnets, which I so far like the best.)

I have some Gan lube. I’m thinking of putting a drop or two on. Question: would that have negative effects, considering it came lubed with something (standard QiYi lube?) already?

Also, does the corner cutting seem to be a bit lacking to anyone else?


----------



## Sion (Sep 22, 2020)

I personally have mine set up on Red springs and Clear magnets, moderate tensions. It is currently my main


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 22, 2020)

Sorry, I should have clarified my earlier post. What I meant by hate the feel is that it doesn’t turn smoothly. I changed out the red springs for green, with clear magnets, and i like that a little better. But... it still doesn’t seem like it’s a smooth cube. Should I add some Gan lube, or not really? 

Also, is there anything I can do to improve the corner cutting? It seems really poor to me. Would loosening the spring screws improve that, or not so much?


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> I just got a Valk 3 Elite M. I *HATE* the feel of it. I know part of it is just that it takes time to be “broken in,” but it just doesn’t feel right, even if I change the settings. (I currently have the red springs with the clear magnets, which I so far like the best.)
> 
> I have some Gan lube. I’m thinking of putting a drop or two on. Question: would that have negative effects, considering it came lubed with something (standard QiYi lube?) already?
> 
> Also, does the corner cutting seem to be a bit lacking to anyone else?


Some time later, I did something that TOTALLY changed the feel. I have clear magnets and clear springs, but put weight 6 into the plastic-encased springs. This made it sooo smooth, and then put gravitas on the tracks, and some weight 3. This is much better than the last setup, i love it. And no do not add gan lube, it makes it less smooth, even though in general the lube works very well on other Qiyi cubes, like the MS or the Xman volt. I also find the green springs to work well, but the cube got too flexible at one point.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Some time later, I did something that TOTALLY changed the feel. I have clear magnets and clear springs, but put weight 6 into the plastic-encased springs. This made it sooo smooth, and then put gravitas on the tracks, and some weight 3. This is much better than the last setup, i love it. And no do not add gan lube, it makes it less smooth, even though in general the lube works very well on other Qiyi cubes, like the MS or the Xman volt. I also find the green springs to work well, but the cube got too flexible at one point.



Thanks for the reply! I’m not familiar with weight 6 or weight 3. Is that something I can buy? Is it a lube for springs?

Thanks for putting up with my dumb questions.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2020)

I currently have (after 50~ solves) green springs and clear magnets in mine, 50k weight Traxxas inside and nothing on the springs (yet).

I'm planning to break it in over the next few days (1-2 Ao100's) so I'll probably respond again after that but for now the cube reminds me very much of the old days where cubes were snappy, sharp and responsive; owing to their internally square nature. As opposed to round, soft and clicky like how I personally describe almost all modern "designed for maximum corner cutting at the expense of stability" cubes.

This is all to sayi like the cube.. I like square and snappy, it's how a cube should feel.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Thanks for the reply! I’m not familiar with weight 6 or weight 3. Is that something I can buy? Is it a lube for springs?
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my dumb questions.


Weight 3 and 6 are silicone lubes, weight 6 being heavy, and good for the springs. It is available at most cube stores, and for sure at the cubicle and speedcubeshop. I recommend using something else, like max command or a premium lube from the cubicle, but weight 5/6 works well(the only one I have). If you have any non-water based heavy lubes, put it inside the spring in the Valk elite, and it will be very good. I put weight 3 in the cube since it is controllable yet does not slow down the cube, unlike weight 5/6.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 23, 2020)

Well, some good if embarrassing news. Ever since opening the box I’ve felt like I’ve been fighting the cube when turning it. When I changed the springs I tried to screw in the screws as much as they were originally.

Last night a thought struck me, and I loosened the screws about a full turn each. MAN what a difference! It feels like it’s a pretty decent cube now! And... corner cutting isn’t so terrible any more. I think I’ll hold off on outside modifications for a bit and try out the cube as is, now that it’s working properly.

Baaaahhh... sheepish grin.


----------



## Brayden_Speedcuber (Sep 23, 2020)

I have the red center magnets in mine and I believe that I put DNM-37 and Lubicle Speedy in mine. My problem with it is that it corner twists way too easily.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

Brayden_Speedcuber said:


> I have the red center magnets in mine and I believe that I put DNM-37 and Lubicle Speedy in mine. My problem with it is that it corner twists way too easily.


The corner twists are not present on mine, probably because of the tighter settings. My setting is before on this thread, very good.



Gnome said:


> Just done this with another cube I own and DAMN .. it's suddenly not creaking every time i turn a face .. time to break out the Valk and go again!


This doesn't just help with spring noise, it also helps with smoothness and control.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gnome said:


> For now the thing I'm noticing the most is the lack of spring noise.. there is none, it's amazing!
> 
> I plan on doing an average or two later / this evening so I'll likely notice the stability upgrade then.. although it's definitely already smoother on slice turns now.


I used to use Green magnets, where IMO slice turns are very smooth, since the center magnet system is not good for slices(cfop cube).


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> I used to use Green magnets, where IMO slice turns are very smooth, since the center magnet system is not good for slices(cfop cube).



Ohhhhh my .. that is smoooooth .. I think this cube may have just entered "main" teritory 

EDIT: Jup, this is a main.. half a second off my Ao5 PB with the first 5 solves (no warm up)

Ao5: 18.653

1. (16.572)
2. 18.643
3. 19.375
4. (20.029)
5. 17.940

EDIT: Yes, I really _really_ *really* *really* *really* like this now 

Ao5: 17.217

1. 18.689
2. 16.516
3. (16.378)
4. 16.445
5. (18.832)

Part of my first sub 20 Ao50 also: 19.732


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 24, 2020)

As a follow up, I’ve been experimenting with the different settings. Right now I’m loving the green-on-green feel. Also, it seems whatever lubricant came in it has now fully spread to the rest of the cube, as it’s turning much smoother now.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 24, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> As a follow up, I’ve been experimenting with the different settings. Right now I’m loving the green-on-green feel. Also, it seems whatever lubricant came in it has now fully spread to the rest of the cube, as it’s turning much smoother now.


I used to use green with green, but it was too unstable(even with slow lubes), so I recommend clear with clear, or clear with green magnets. I switch between the 2, but clear magnets give me more stability. When I'm turning slowly, the clear magnets feel way too strong, but are perfect during a solve. In terms of feel, the green is my favorite.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 24, 2020)

it was basic setting+weight 5 or sometimes +silk,
but than it got rained on and a couple weeks later it started to suck


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 24, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Poor choice, cubing and the outside world never go together!
> 
> Anyway, I'm now running green-green with 50k inside and out (springs) and I flipping love it.


lol i actually went outside and fell asleep on a hamoc, when i woke up it was raining


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 24, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> lol i actually went outside and fell asleep on a hamoc, when i woke up it was raining


idk, i sleep _indoors_. jkjk if its raining use the case that came with the valk elite, very good. I didn't keep on using it though becuase it was hard to open and close and put a scratch on the cube.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 25, 2020)

Not that this specifically applies to the Valk Elite, but I try to keep all my cubes in their respective cases when not using them. Yes, it’s annoying to constantly open / close, but there’s a reason. Cases keep off the dust and dirt, which when mixed with oil, tends to become gunky.

“An once of prevention....”


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 26, 2020)

I don’t know. I keep going back and forth between green spring with green or clear magnets. I really like the feel of the green on green, but they just don’t stop it quite enough when I’m solving. I guess the feel just takes a little getting used to... I broke my PB of 37.096 with 37.091. Of course that was after my average went up by 10 seconds or so for a while....


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 26, 2020)

Where is my GS RM gang?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 8, 2022)

Red springs/Red magnets. I set it up with Lubest XMT-10 on the corner stalks with Silk and DNM-37 on the pieces. It makes it very controllable and fluid.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 8, 2022)

Please don't bump old topics. This is almost two years old.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 8, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Please don't bump old topics. This is almost two years old.


This adds something to the thread. The purpose of this thread was to share you setup so others could try it, and this was a great example of doing exactly what the thread was created for.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 8, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> This adds something to the thread. The purpose of this thread was to share you setup so others could try it, and this was a great example of doing exactly what the thread was created for.


Very true.


----------

